# Upright Row - EZ bar or straight bar?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

What does everybody use? Do you find EZ bar puts less stress on the wrists? What works best for you?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if i do them EZ


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

E-Z Bar


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i like to use dbells,have you tried?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like I'll be trying EZ then, have always used straight bar til now but starting to feel twinges in my wrists...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

mal said:


> i like to use dbells,have you tried?


Not tried DBs yet - might give it a shot though - how do you find it differs from a bar?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whatever is available in the gym im training in. i prefer ez bar but i have to do with barbell or smith or cable sometimes


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

straight and heavy


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

i dont do them


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Not tried DBs yet - might give it a shot though - how do you find it differs from a bar?


 you can isolate better ,wide or narrow,you can change the angle of your grip if you feel any discomfort easily during a set? works for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

mal said:


> you can isolate better ,wide or narrow,you can change the angle of your grip if you feel any discomfort easily during a set? works for me.


Cheers mate, will give that a go tomorrow!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

No problem:thumbup1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont bother with them to be honest..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

feels weird at first,but you will get into it.good if you have a delt injury as i do.lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Goose said:


> I dont bother with them to be honest..


What do you do instead?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I likr the sound of using dumbells, but for it's the ez bar over the barbell any day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah the idea of DBs is really intriguing, can't wait to give it a go in the gym tomorrow - sure it probably takes some getting used to though.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

i go for the ez bar aswell, easier on the wrists, although got to stick the 5kgs on first to avoid my elbows hitting the large discs. both wide grip and narrow are great.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

ez bar -tho i dont do them no mo cos my shoulders dont take kindly to them


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Its a sh1t exercise and a waste of time


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Its a sh1t exercise and a waste of time


What would you recommend instead then?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rdfp22 said:


> What would you recommend instead then?


What bodypart are you trying to hit with them???


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> What bodypart are you trying to hit with them???


Delts, but occasionally switch in narrow grip for traps as well instead of shrugs.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rdfp22 said:


> Delts, but occasionally switch in narrow grip for traps as well instead of shrugs.


Its **** exercise for delts

Dumbell or barbell press is all you need, but you may widh to add in some sort of raise, either front or side

For traps, nothing better than Deadlifts or Failing that Bent over Rows:thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Great advise from jw, plus as mentioned they can fcuk up your shoulders.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Its **** exercise for delts
> 
> Dumbell or barbell press is all you need, but you may widh to add in some sort of raise, either front or side
> 
> For traps, nothing better than Deadlifts or Failing that Bent over Rows:thumb:


Fair play, thanks for the feedback mate - relatively new to this so still working out what works best :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't seem to get much out of them. I still do them though..... :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

EZ bar when I do them. Wider grip hits lateral delts more, narrower grip more front delts and traps. DB's good too.

As said though, not really the best exercise for either bodypart but ok for a different exercise once in a while.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Its a sh1t exercise and a waste of time


no its not its the only exersise i did for delts:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Its **** exercise for delts
> 
> Dumbell or barbell press is all you need, but you may widh to add in some sort of raise, either front or side
> 
> For traps, nothing better than Deadlifts or Failing that Bent over Rows:thumb:


...i do the side raises, deadlifts...so might give the BO Rows a go to:thumbup1:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I rarely do them anymore but EZ bar seems to be comfier on the wrists.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

close grip ez for traps, wide grip straight bar for side delts


----------

